# tinypic test



## Yvonne G (Jan 21, 2010)

I use photobucket, but I'm testing tinypic to see if I like it better.







Well, it was pretty easy to open a free account and to load my picture. I loaded a larger pixel picture and it downsized it automatically. It copys the IMG code just like photobucket. I don't notice any difference. Since I already have many pictures in Photobucket, I guess I'll continue to use it.


----------



## Candy (Jan 21, 2010)

What a gorgeous plant what is it called? It so beautiful it looks fake.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 21, 2010)

That is an echinopsis. (cactus) Cactus blooms are among the prettiest of all plants (in my opinion), the only sad part is they only bloom once a year.


----------



## Candy (Jan 21, 2010)

Are they toxic to the tortoises if they eat them? I do agree that the cactus flowers are just beautiful.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 21, 2010)

Far as I know, the only toxic succulent plant (including cacti) is Euphorbia. Cactus flowers like the ones pictured are not toxic.


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 21, 2010)

emysemys said:


> I use photobucket, but I'm testing tinypic to see if I like it better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





one difference i have noticed, is that photobucket photos sometimes "expire" or can only be viewed so many times. you will see that quite often on some really old threads. so my knowledge, tinypic doesnt have that limitation. thats why i choose tinypic.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 21, 2010)

I think what happens is people don't pay extra for the Premier? Photobucket ( $25/year ) to get unlimited album space.. and they run out of 'free' space so their older pics have to be deleted to add new ones. I think that's what happens.. might want to check with tinypic and see what their space limitations are for the 'free' account.

Terry K


----------



## sulcata (Jan 21, 2010)

i think tinypic uploads the pictures a lot faster than photobucket IMO
although i have a few albums on photobucket


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 21, 2010)

ive never paid, and never had a problem, and i upload 1000s of pics.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 22, 2010)

When I resize my photos on photobucket, they post a little smaller than I would like. I guess I didn't pay proper attention to the actual maximum size of pixels (or whatever they are) are allowed to be posted on TFO. Next time I will experiment and not be in such a hurry. 

Yvonne, I would have sworn that plant had to be artificial. It's GORGEOUS! So cheering to see such bright colors in the dead of winter!


----------

